# Acrylic Lathe Dust Hood



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like a bargain Roger.
This is what I use for really dusty work










.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks to work well with the smaller projects. Something to look into. Thanks.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I built something like that out of aluminum flashing for my big lathe when I was turning large pieces and bowls. I had two 4" hoses hooked up to it and it did a great job. I like this one and may look at getting one for my little Jet. Hey Roger, I will need one of those hood ornaments for it though.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

You can't beat $20.00.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the review, Roger! Great price, too.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info Roger


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

I had one that was situated behind my lathe for years. I made it out of plexiglass and hot glued together. Ended up being very durable and stayed together forever. Amazing how well hot glue works.

The dust cowl was nice about turning on the vacuum and sweeping turning shavings into for easy cleanup. But after frustrations and arguing with the cowl during various turnings and lathe bed amendments, I ended up just removing the contraption and now let the chips fly.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I just ordered one! Thanks. 
I think it will be a little small for my overall use, but maybe I am wrong. For now it is going to be a nice addition, and will be a good item to use and learn before I figure out what I want to custom build for this purpose.


----------

